# Bay Stealth VIP Boat Comments



## DELUNAP (Mar 11, 2005)

Anybody have any comments on the Bay Stealth boats? I have a 188 Baystealth with a v-tunnel with a 90hp and so far the only complaint is being on the low side of the horsepower range.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a 1880 with 115 yamaha. Able to get 40 mph. been a great boat. Does get pretty wet in rough bays, but its a boat. Just bring a change of clothes. Have taken it out 30 miles offshore in 1-2 seas with no problems.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I owned a 1880 w/ 115 Yama, when they first hit the market , heavy hull and wet as hell. solid made, I kept it 6 months. Just my 2 and nothing meant by it ..


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Mine is an '04 2180 tunnel w/ Yam 200 ox66 Vmax. Not the dryest. Not the shallowest. Not the fastest. Dry enough, shallow enough, fast enough, and affordable enough to be a great family boat. We ski kids all summer, striper fish at the lake 3 or 4 times a week, and make 5 or 6 trips to Rockport a year. Great all-around rig.
Some observations:
47 mph @ 5500 rpm. 40mph cruise. Full load: 4 adults, livewells full, beerbox(they said it was a fishbox)full, gas tank full.
Gets on plane with a 4-blade Powertech, jackplate raised, in about 18".
Runs in 10" or less.
Floats in 12". Don't shut down!!
Wet in crossing seas in 20mph+ winds.
Hull is built like a tank. It's heavy, but rides smooth in the rough.
Lots of fishing room. 4 or 5 people with 3 or 4 stripers hitting at once, you need all the room you can get!

I have yet to regret choosing Bay Stealth. Will I buy another one? Probably not. As soon as the kids(5) are out of college I'll probably buy DargelJohn's scooter and keep the BS for the lake! I'm sure he'll be tired of it by then and the BS will still be in good shape.

For what it's worth, G


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I've got a '02 2230 with Yamaha 200 OX66 and feel the same as MrG. Don't have the tunnel or jack plate and need more like 30" to get on plane loaded. 

Great all around boat with the two seats in the back. I've got two boys that love to fish, ski, tube, kneeboard, and wakeboard.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2005)

*Baystealth*

i haved owned a 98 18.8 for over 5 yrs. with c115 yammie, like the other post its very heavy, top speed as about 44 but since put plate on lower unit, which marginally helps planeing speed and hole shot. reduced top end to 38 to 40. boat is mainly used in west bay. Ived cussed it a lot but its boated many a fish and with patience can fish in most places once you know your way around. The combination has been low maintance and never have been stranded which says a lot for yamaha. Currently has 350 hrs on it.
The boat is rated for a 150 and probably needs it, for a better hole shot. would make a great east bay boat. Its best asset is its almost 8ft front fishing deck and is very stable as you can imagine. looking to downsize this year to 14 to 17 skiff soon as I can find the right boat for me.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*How's your engine rigged?*

What prop and style are you running? 
Got a jackplate?
Cavitation plate?
How many rpm's at WOT?

I've run the 1880 w/115 Yamaha and noticed that without a jackplate the engine skeg ran down below the tunnel 4-6 inches. The 4-blade prop was churning in clean water, compared to tunnel aerated water that it should have been using. Without the boat running on "tunnel water" there was 42" of hull in the water which slows down the top speed and increases fuel consumption. Other Baysteaths that I ran with jackplate, cavitation plate, negative trim plates, Step N' Trim tabs and "lifter" style props had good hole shots and top end speed.
When compared to the 115, the 90 has a much better horsepower to weight ratio. It should push the boat with a similar hole shot and 90% of the top end, compared to 115, when propped and rigged to perform.

You can spend alot of money and time tweaking a boat (to get 5-8mph more) or be happy with what you have.



DELUNAP said:


> Anybody have any comments on the Bay Stealth boats? I have a 188 Baystealth with a v-tunnel with a 90hp and so far the only complaint is being on the low side of the horsepower range.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*I'm running an 05 24' skiff*

Looks like the CS. Powered by a Suzuki 115 4 stroke. I just love it! 32.6 knots (by gps) and not even breathing hard. Salesman said they tried the same boat (prototype) with the 90hp and lost significant fuel mileage. I added a jackplate and shallowblaster to mine. I like the look on the big boys faces when I tool pasted their $70k rigs without even stirring up the bottom! Good luck on your decision. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2005)

*rigged....*



Capt. Lowtide said:


> What prop and style are you running?
> Got a jackplate?
> Cavitation plate?
> How many rpm's at WOT?
> ...


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

The prop made all the difference in the world in the shallow hole shot. My 2180 tunnel came with a 3-blade 21p MW Rapture. This prop performs well at the lake. Like Capt. Lowtide said, it runs fastest set deep and trimmed out. It would blow out with the slightest contact with the bottom. The jackplate had to be almost all the way down to keep water on the prop. 

I got a 4-blade 19p Power Tech and it's awesome. It'll jump her up with the plate completely raised, which, I estimate, improves the shallow hole shot by about a foot of water. 30" to 18". I lose 3 or 4 mph wot and it burns more gas than the 3-blade so I only run it at the coast. I'm considering a cav plate but haven't decided on brand. I also have the negative trim wedges which also improved the hole shot. Almost no squat or bow rise.

Any suggestions on cav plates?

For what it cost ya, G


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2005)

*cav. plate on Mr. G's boat*

My opinion would be if the boat performs as well as you say, which by the way is very impressive to me, that you probably don't need one. with no cavitation issues. It could possibly help with lower planeing speeds but could cost some top end. The only quality one I know of is Nedski made in the Kemah-Seabrook area. they are custom built to your boat. I'm not too sure its spelled right though. Good luck.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I would consider a good set of tabs. Anybody out there have tabs on a 18 baystealth? Capt. Lowtide, did they help you any?
The Step N' Trim tabs are manually adjustable, they assist with stern lift and keep the bow down when the engine is trimmed out far...reducing the effects of porpoising.

Any suggestions on cav plates?
Nedski definately makes a fine cav plate, but another good one is manufactured by Shallow Blaster which is a "will fit" design, so you may have to modify the plate to mount on the engine. A cav plate will concentrate more water at the intake/prop area allowing you to run the engine higher on the jackplate while on plane while producing good water pressure. When the engine is run higher there should be less drag from the 4-blade allowing for increased speed and additional transom lift.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Capt. Lowtide said:


> I would consider a good set of tabs. Anybody out there have tabs on a 18 baystealth?


 I am also curious to see how they're mounted. My dealer told me that the way the transom is designed(afterplanes), conventional tabs wouldn't work. Is this true?

Thanks for the advice on the cav plates. Does Nedski have a website?

Have a goodun, G


----------



## fishin4food (May 31, 2005)

*Love My boat*

I have a 98 BayStealth 2180 with the 200 Yamaha VMAX. It has a jackplate, shallow blaster, tunnel, and a 4 blade prop and gets out of the hole like you wouldn't believe. I can get it pretty shallow and it's a dry ride. Cranks every time, very comfortable, and with the 8.5 foot beam width it is very stable. I have had no problems with the boat and would buy another one. The only complaint I have is the carpet on the boat is very cheap and is worn out so I have to replace it. I looked at a million boats and this was the best value I found.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

fishin4food said:


> I have a 98 BayStealth 2180 with the 200 Yamaha VMAX. It has a jackplate, shallow blaster, tunnel, and a 4 blade prop and gets out of the hole like you wouldn't believe. I can get it pretty shallow and it's a dry ride. Cranks every time, very comfortable, and with the 8.5 foot beam width it is very stable. I have had no problems with the boat and would buy another one. The only complaint I have is the carpet on the boat is very cheap and is worn out so I have to replace it. I looked at a million boats and this was the best value I found.


Since it seems we have the same rig, a couple of questions.
What prop are you running? What pitch? WOT rpm and MPH? How much would you say the Shallowblaster helped, water depth-wise?

As for the carpet, I ordered mine without and have yet to regret it.

Thanks for the info, G


----------

